# Blue Monster



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi there can anyone help me with info about the Blue monster? Do they really exist? Were they a Seiko Ltd edition? All that kind of stuff, please help a new Monster addict!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes they do exist









No they weren't / aren't limited in numbers unlike the Yellow Monster...

As the carer for 4x Black Monsters & 2 Orange Monsters I can understand the interest









I never really liked the look of the Blue Monster though it just didn't push the right buttons... & the Yellow Monster had a 'cyclops' on the crystal which is a personal hate of mine...

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool so the ones on the'Bay are possibly real? They have a limited Edition number carved into the back, I guess this is rubbish?? No the blue is not the prettyest just liked the idea of the set!!! Never even heard of the yellow one!!!! Starts as a simple idea then it all grows and gets complicated!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well limited to about 1000 a year to quote SCWF



> Sounds like 1000 per year vs extremely rare Yellow Monster with only 300 produced at all.





> started with 001-999/05, now we see xxx/06 serials





> They are not limited edition. Only the yellow monster is an LE. BLM's are Thailand market only. In other words, they are limited production [to thailand].












Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Yes they do exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to say that I'm not a fan of the Seiko Monster myself (in all its variations), though I can see the appeal of the watch, but I've seen a blue monster & it's much nicer in the flesh than any picture I've seen of it would suggest. I also seem to remember that it had a pepsi bezel (which I'm not a fan of either) but, again, it looked good on this watch









Surely the cycloped yellow monster crystal could be replaced with a standard uncycloped crystal from any old blue, black or orange monster







or is there some case size difference that I don't know about??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Surely the cycloped yellow monster crystal could be replaced with a standard uncycloped crystal from any old blue, black or orange monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISTR its Saphhire and considering the price and rarity I think anyone owning one would leave it be... I quite liked the yellow one... blue one did nowt for me...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the cycloped yellow monster crystal could be replaced with a standard uncycloped crystal from any old blue, black or orange monster
> ...


Ahh, didn't know that - sorry - though it was just a standard hardlex crystal


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

hippo said:


> Cool so the ones on the'Bay are possibly real? They have a limited Edition number carved into the back, I guess this is rubbish?? No the blue is not the prettyest just liked the idea of the set!!! Never even heard of the yellow one!!!! Starts as a simple idea then it all grows and gets complicated!!!!!


Yes they are real. the BLM is a thailand only limited PRODUCTION variant of the monster range. They are numbered for yearly production but AFAIK, their numbers are not officially limited to a specific figure. They have all the same features as the yello monster except the cyclops (yes the BLM crystal is saphire as well). Since the watch is available only to Thailand, anyone buying one outside of thailand will have to buy it online.

BTW, LE Atlas models and LE Samurai models are also Thai Market models (though these are actual LE's)


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

To quote an informative post on SCWF by Isthmus


















> Differences between the Monsters... By Isthmus March 01 2006 at 10:14 AM
> 
> ...All Monsters use the same case and bracelet
> 
> ...


So you are probably right perhaps they aren't limited to only 1000 units a year...

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A much better blue monster imho


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> A much better blue monster imho


I like the face & hands...

What sort of strap would you use though!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Hippo, not to sure if you have seen this in the sales section  might be of interest







It's a blue Seiko Saw Tooth


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah not sure about it, not too keen on quartz, though the tuna is very tempting!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> yeah not sure about it, not too keen on quartz, though the tuna is very tempting!!!


The Tuna is a cracking watch I have a 1000m version it's the only Quartz that I wear with the exception of my occasional use of a G-shock... I'm not a great fan of Quartz movt's but with the Tuna it's not an issue!!! Because it's a really substantial bit if kit...

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I kinda agree, Jonw's is very tempting!!!!!!! He is very bad for my bank balance


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> Yeah I kinda agree, Jonw's is very tempting!!!!!!! He is very bad for my bank balance










If you've got it and you want it you might as well spend it


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I kinda agree, Jonw's is very tempting!!!!!!! He is very bad for my bank balance
> ...


Yes but each of use only has a limited watch buying budget...
















I'm very lucky to have a very understanding other 1/2 on my collection 
















Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

My watch buying money is tied up in my motorbike at the mo, need to sell it quick!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> My watch buying money is tied up in my motorbike at the mo, need to sell it quick!!!


Mine's tied up in watches!























Mike


----------

